# neues bikeforum FRANKEN



## Tom:-) (12. Juli 2001)

allmääääääääächd!

an alle franken im forum:
ich habe gerade unserem admin tom vorgeschlagen auch ein regionales forum franken einzurichten, da unser thread im bikepartner- und singletreff ja sehr gut besucht ist, und ich der meinung bin, dass wir sowas auch gerne hätten. wenn ihr meiner meinung seid und alle mit 'ja wir wollen ein frankenforum' abstimmt, dann werden wir bald ein neues, virtuelles zuhause haben.

yalla! abstimmen!!

bis bald
Tom


----------



## Hornet (12. Juli 2001)

So und wen hab ich jetzt geheiratet?
Oder bekomm ich jetzt ne Waschmaschine?
Auch egal 
aaaaaaaaaaber ich bin der Meinung das für die Einrichtung eines Frankenforums nur Eingeborene eine Stimme haben sollten - sonst werden wir noch fremdbestimmt wohlmöglich aus München oder so.
Und außerdem
Demokratie ist die Diktatur der Mehrheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sers denn

(@ Tom so ganz hat der Fuß des Biken doch noch net verkraftet seufz - beim Ziehen ziehts jetzt und zwar im Knie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (13. Juli 2001)

Hi Ihr,

als eingeborener und tiefverwurzelter Mittelfranke, bin ich natürlich abssolud dafür.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Eisbär (14. Juli 2001)

Nehmt Ihr auch zugezogene ehemalige Unterfranken auf ?  

Dann bin ich auch für   


Eisbär


----------



## Livanh (16. Juli 2001)

klar muss da eins her!
sers


----------



## longtom76 (16. Juli 2001)

Hallo an alle Franken,

natürlich brauchen wir ein Frankenforum.
Über Zugezogene brauchen wir uns ja keine Sorgen machen, da die uns ja sowieso nicht verstehen... ---> (rollendes "r", hartes "d"...)

Gruß von einem Oberfranken, der gerade im regnerischen Unterfranken sitzt


----------



## Hogger (16. Juli 2001)

ICH SAGE JA


----------



## Woody (16. Juli 2001)

ob ober-, unter-, oder mittelfranken:

haubtsach mir frangge halde zam un hem ansdändich sbass am maundnbeiche

wer´s nicht versteht, der hat im frankenforum eh nix zu suchen
 

in diesem sinne - gruß von einem unterfranken, der beruflich in nürnberg sitzt und sich um die volksverständigung zwischen unter- und mittelfranken bemüht

woody


----------



## Hogger (16. Juli 2001)

kulmbach rules!!! deswecher müssmer des forum machn und ausserdem wer aus kulmbach oder so kommt der soll mich ma anmailn


----------



## ManneD (16. Juli 2001)

na glar braung mä des !

dou wärd´s wärgli langsam Zeit, daß mir Frangn (woscht ob Middl, Under- oder Oberfrangn) endli unser eings Forum gräing !

´(Falls eine Übersetzung ins Hochdeutsche benötigt werden sollte, bitte ich um entspr. Postings !)


----------



## spessarter (16. Juli 2001)

jawohl, für ein freies Franken !
 

Nieder mit den Bayern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (16. Juli 2001)

> _spessarter schrieb:_
> *jawohl, für ein freies Franken !
> 
> 
> Nieder mit den Bayern! *



wir haben euch auch nie haben wollen   

EMan   der den franken nur knapp entkommen ist


----------



## FatAlbert (16. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leude

Ich freue mich auch über dieses Forum und hoffe, dass man sich hier über gute Touren austauschen kann.

Bei der Gelegenheit: Seit einiger Zeit gibt es doch spezielle Mountain-Bike-Strecken im Frankenwald, z. B. hier:
http://www.frankenwald-tourismus.de/aktuelles.html 

Ist die schon jemand gefahren? Taugen die Karten was oder ist es mehr für Sonntagsradler?

Albert (Oberfranke, jetzt München)


----------



## Tom:-) (16. Juli 2001)

ja suba!

merz beng für die super resonanz, jetzt haben wir ja ein eigenes, kleines regionales forum, au wenn'd schwoba bei uns san. 's isch abbr au so subbr, und i hois 'd schwoba au willkomme!

na dann mal voll in die tasten hauen, auf das unser forum sich auch lohnen tun tut gehabt. 

@eisbär
wo bei nämberch issn a 'bei nämberch'?
weil ich hab hier noch einige bekannte die auch schon mit dem rad in island waren.

greets and thx
Tom


----------



## Eisbär (17. Juli 2001)

@tom
Bei Nämberch is Rückersdorf  

Eisbär, 
der eigentlich Unterfranke ist


----------

